# Trek MT 220 For my 8 Year Old



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

My Son is turning 8 next Month, and I have had him in the woods with me now a handful of times. He Loves Riding. He reminds me of, well, me when I was a youg lad/teenager. All I wanted to do was ride. Anywho, he has been following me around on his Trek BMX Bike, and I can honestly say that he has outgrown it. So, I took him out to look at bikes about a week ago, and given that I am new to the area, only place I could find that had anything that I feel is his next step is another Trek. The MT 220. Damned nice Bike for an 8 yr. old if you ask me. Only issue is that the bike is a Smidgeon to Big, but I am willing to bet that he'll do just fine with it. I case you couldn't tell, I think I am more excited to give him his new Bike then he is to get it. He doesn't think he is getting it as I have him convinced that it's way to much money. I'm going to put the bike into his bedroom the night before his B-Day... :thumbsup: Sorry about the post, but I just had to share.


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

Cool! Thanks for sharing. Kids freakin' rock! I'm in the same boat with my two girls currently. Ages 9 and 11. We are due for an upgrade, staring down the barrel at a birthday this Saturday. Good luck, and happy trails.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

I just built three of these last Saturday. Pretty nice bike indeed...


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

Placing an order tomorrow for one for my daughters tomorrow and the other wants a Kona. The older the twins get the more expensive the toys. But it puts a smile on dad's face to have them interested in something I love to do.


----------



## acmcdonaldgp (May 14, 2007)

AWESOME!!

My son was 8 when I bought him an MT220. That bike is excellent, and I am sure your son is going to love it!

Is it still too big if you adjust the pedal on the cranks? The older model I bought had two holes to allow for adjusting the pedals...

Guys...I hope you all enjoy the time with your kids. There is nothing like having your sidekicks out on the trails with you. My son is turning 12 and I just picked up a new ride for him for this summer. I told him I'll buy his bikes for a long time as long as he keeps taking care of them and riding hard.....and riding with his mom and I too....LOL.

ENJOY the birthday surprise, and the riding with your son!!!

Cheers

eman


----------



## scubaozzy (Sep 15, 2009)

i just recently purchased my 9 yr. old daughter a mountain bike and she loves it. don't worry if the bike is a little to big..kids have a great tendency to be able to adapt very well. good luck...


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

What a great birthday present. 

BTW, what color? 

Wait 'til he discovers the concept of "upgrades"


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

JonathanGennick said:


> What a great birthday present.
> 
> BTW, what color?
> 
> Wait 'til he discovers the concept of "upgrades"


What color would be the question. I know of one locally for Retail in the Red and White, but I have found another one not 15 minutes from my door step, but it's Black and Blue. Kicker though is that they have for $40.00 less then Retail. So, I'll Non Challantly bring it up this evening and find out if he is dead set on the Red/White. If he is, I'll see if the lower priced shop could order me one in Red/White.


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

So, here it is, Birthday Eve. I have just unloaded the bike from the truck and she is resting in the kitchen. I am now preparing for Operation "Put the bike in his room without waking him up". I'll get some pics posted tomorrow of him with the bike. I think I am more excited then he's going to be. :thumbsup:


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

I know the feeling. Buying both my girls new bikes was a lot of fun. By the way I bought a MT220 also. Called Trek yesterday to see if there's anything I could do to soften that fork up but they were of no help. I still can't beleive they used that fork.


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 27, 2009)

RL,

Congratulations! Your boy is a lucky little man. Happy birthday to him! Good job Dad. Enjoy!


----------



## RLinNH (Jun 1, 2004)

tailwaters said:


> I know the feeling. Buying both my girls new bikes was a lot of fun. By the way I bought a MT220 also. Called Trek yesterday to see if there's anything I could do to soften that fork up but they were of no help. I still can't beleive they used that fork.


Earlier this evening I flexed the fork all the way through it's travel in hopes of loosening it up. No dice., Looks like an Upgrade will be needed...


----------



## tailwaters (May 28, 2007)

I bought my other daughter a Kona Hula and it came with a Spinner Grind fork and all in all it seems to be pretty nice. Easy to compress plus has damping adjustment. They do come in white which would look really nice on the red MT 220.


----------



## thedawg28 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just bought my 6 yr old a Gary Fisher PreCaliber 20....he loves it. Now it just needs to quit raining so we can hit the trails!!!


----------



## busy bee (Jun 17, 2011)

*trek mt 220*

The time has finally come to buy my 7 yr old son a real bike. I was thinking of the Trek MT 220. Any feed back would be greatly appreciated. I'm a downhiller (a clydesdale as well), and he WILL be coming with me to the mountains, so I need a bike for him that has good brakes and preferrably a little bit of travel. What do you think?


----------

